# ruger single six



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

my dad surprised me with a single six the other day. what a blast to shoot. has any one ever put some white paint on the front sight to make it pop more?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun SRN, I've put fluorescent green nail polish on the front post of more than one revolver. It stands out enough that your eye just grabs it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup white on the front sight works well

or any bright color


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks, been whacking gophers with it all morning.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Boat paint "All grip" in yellow is what's on mine.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I used some green glow in the dark jig paint. Real easy to see on a black pistol.


----------



## dlh2689 (Jul 19, 2013)

I would go with green over white. I think the green stands out more.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Is your dad open to adoptions? LOL

Nice


----------



## Livn68 (Nov 27, 2013)

I love my 7 1/2" stainless hunter model. Super accurate!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I love mine so much I made her into my Avatar. Mine loves Jack Rabbits


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No paint here... it's my daughters.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i loved the one i used to have

would love to get another,but they have gotten pricey


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i loved the one i used to have
> would love to get another,but they have gotten pricey


I traded a (1.000 rnds.) of .556 Tula Ammo for that pistol, + a gun belt & holster...


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Never could get any accuracy out of the one I had years ago, so I traded it off. It's one of the very few guns I've never regretted selling.


----------

